# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصاحف مخطوطة من موقع إيراني كتابخانه وموزه ى ملي ملك

## أحمد البكري

مصحف 

تاريخ النسخ: محرم عام 1139 هجـ

336 ورقة
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/f87dd1d4...c/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

302 ورقة
ت النسخ: 1285ه

بين السطور ترجمة فارسية لمفردات القرآن


http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/f960ddb1...5/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

1285 ه
246 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/f74f0253...a/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط gf 
ت نسخ: 1145ه

699 صفحة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/f6e352b8...0/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط
ws

234 ورقة
من القرن 10ه
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/f53963d8...0/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف

403 صفحة

tg

أوائل القرن ال 13 ه
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/f45e4562...9/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط
rr
1094ه

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/ed98311b...6/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف قراءات السبع مخطوط

الناسخ: علي الهروي القاري

547 ورقة

تنقصه الورقة الأولى (سورة الفاتحة وأوائل سورة البقرة)
995 ه
بخط نستعليق
qw

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/ccf3322b...5/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من مصحف مخطوط 

بخط كوفي من القرن ال5 ه

من أوائل سورة مريم إلى سورة الناس

239 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/c1f5392e...b/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط
1209 ه
239 ورقة


http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/bb46d97c...d/LRRView.aspx



مصحف مخطوط

ق12

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/b2390b00...8/LRRView.aspx

مصحف

1236ه
291 ورقة

hh
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/a8fb476c...7/LRRView.aspx








مصحف مخطوط

ق13
245 ورقة

vb

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/a7f95473...e/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

ورقات من مصحف 
بخط كوفي غباري
ق4

12 صفحة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/80ad8c13...0/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط من القرن 13 ه

271 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/136abe16...a/LRRView.aspx









قطعة من مصحف مخطوط

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/bd1bca1f...2/LRRView.aspx




النصف الأول من المصحف 

من ق12ه
232 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/0d9f6b4d...6/LRRView.aspx

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/6af7f96b...7/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

1032ه
300 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/b1cd1218...0/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من مصحف مخطوط

ق5
62 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/d91e822e...6/LRRView.aspx







مصحف مخطوط

ق12ه

241 ورقة
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/1147767e...a/LRRView.aspx








مصحف مخطوط

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/00c6b75b...1/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

ق6ه

50 ورقة
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/e9b63760...e/LRRView.aspx








قطعة من
مصحف مخطوط

ق7 ه
66 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/d57ab7ef...7/LRRView.aspx











مصحف مخطوط

ق12 ه
92 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/998a5088...9/LRRView.aspx









مصحف مخطوط

420 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/ae32e3a0...2/LRRView.aspx











قطعة من مصحف مخطوط

93 ورقة
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/7dedfca6...4/LRRView.aspx
وانظر
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/a1f4617f...6/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

1236 ه
225 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/ed359281...9/LRRView.aspx
وانظر:
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/3990bc0d...b/LRRView.aspx







مصحف مخطوط 

267 ورقة


http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/3d37ebe7...1/LRRView.aspx









قطعة من مصحف مخطوط


http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/23626c40...0/LRRView.aspx






مصحف مخطوط

218 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/9a8acaf7...c/LRRView.aspx

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

1108 هجـ
111 ورقة

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/0d419f20...3/LRRView.aspx








مصحف مخطوط

323 ورقة
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/8b26153f...6/LRRView.aspx
http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/50f162fa...7/LRRView.aspx












مصحف قراءات بخط علي الهروي

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/027393ce...c/LRRView.aspx

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/ccf3322b...5/LRRView.aspx


مصحف

ابن عاشور الزناني

http://www.malekdlib.org/UI/0f7ad3f4...3/LRRView.aspx

----------


## مكثار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكرك أخي أحمد البكري على هذه الجهود؛ وسؤالي:
أقدم مصحف منشور هنا يعود إلى القرن الرابع الهجري، فهل ثمة مصحف أقدم منه؟ وهل ثمة مصحف يعود إلى عصر الصحابة أو التابعين؛ وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------

